# 7 pounder



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Bass i caught yeasterday at about 6:30 weighed 7.1 

she had some small egg sacks in her so i figure about 2 more weeks


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good one!


----------

